# Wal-Mart Cake



## Drac (May 12, 2009)

Wal-Mart Cake


*It took me a second, but make sure you read the story under the picture.*


*Keep in mind this actually really did happen.*


*This cake is for someone who was moving from an **insurance claims office*


















*Okay so this is how I imagine this conversation went:*

*Walmart Employee:**'Hello 'dis be Walmarts, how can I helps you?'*

*Customer:' I would like to order a cake for a going away party this week.'*

*Walmart Employee: 'Whats you want on da cake?'*


*Customer: **Best Wishes Suzanne**and underneath that **'We will miss you'**.*




*STOP LAUGHING*!











*You can't fix stupid.*


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2009)

Umm, presumably there was a picture that went with this?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 12, 2009)

I believe that the problem, as has happened before here at MT, is that the OP is a repost from a mailbox. So the poster may well see nothing amiss but the rest of us get only the Taunt of the Red X.

I think this is the same story:

http://wanderinggourmet.net/?p=127

To add a non-humerous aside, ignoring the obvious mistake, if that's the standard of lettering you can expect from Wal-Mart, I'd get my cakes elsewhere.


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2009)

Crap, Crap and Double Crap...It was there when I did the post preview...Let me try and fix it...


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I believe that the problem, as has happened before here at MT, is that the OP is a repost from a mailbox. So the poster may well see nothing amiss but the rest of us get only the Taunt of the Red X.
> 
> I think this is the same story:
> 
> ...


 
Yep. its the same story/picture....


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2009)

By Jove, I believe it worked...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 12, 2009)

Nope.  It might seem to work for you if you still had your webmail open at the same time as the MT page.  My guess at the reason we can't see it is because your webmail (as everyones) is username/password protected i.e. you're linking to a 'locked door' as far as we're concerned.

If you want us to see the picture then it needs to be hosted somewhere accessible.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2009)

Drac said:


> *You can't fix stupid.*


Sure you can, a sudden 9mm brain hemorrhage usually does it.


----------



## crushing (May 12, 2009)

Drac said:


> By Jove, I believe it worked...


 
Give us your Juno password and we'll get the image.  ;-)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2009)

Check it out...

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/


----------

